# product design for mechanical engineer



## oohhaa (Oct 3, 2010)

i'm just wondering how is the career progression like for a mechanical engineer who specialises in product design? anyone cares to share your experiences?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 3, 2010)

I did product design for 20 years. I started with simpler products and worked into more complex products, and managing a team of designers. I left product design 2 years ago and work in construction management now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 4, 2010)

I did it for five years, but since I was the only engineer, there was no career progression.


----------



## oohhaa (Oct 5, 2010)

wow mary! that sounds very impressive  btw i am only a student now... so can i know what should i try to learn now to prepare myself for such a career?


----------

